# Tire Question, Typhoon Cord



## SirMike1983 (Jul 26, 2010)

I've had a set of reproduction HD wheels around for awhile now. They're not Schwinn branded rims (I think they're Sun 26 x 2.125 heavy duty), but they do have repop Schwinn tires on them: "Typhoon Cord". I'm currently refurbishing the original wheels for this particular bike. The originals are drop center 26 x 2.125. Are the Typhoon Cord tires a proprietary Schwinn or Sun rim only tire, or will they fit the old drop centers too? Both are the usual 26 inch balloon size.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2010)

The Typhoon Cords are a Schwinn tires but will fit most ballooner 26" rims--I would say all but I'm sure somebody would have one that doesn't work! v/r Shawn


----------



## pedal alley (Jul 26, 2010)

this reminds me.shane did you get some new typhoon cords ?
i went to the shop i give you info for. and bought another pair this past sat.


----------

